# Mahindra 6000 will not start



## Clinchbilly (Aug 1, 2021)

I was bush hogging with my 2002 mahindra 6000 2wd blew a oil cooler line. Shut the tractor off soon as it blew. Fixed it in the field drove it home, next time tractor wouldn't do nothing. All the lights work battery fully charged, pto off, out of gear, all safety switches plugged up . Changed the starter relay still nothing. Just out of curiosity checked to see it it would start by jumping it off the starter...started right up.....any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Clinchbilly,
Your keyswitch is not putting 12V to the starter solenoid in the "crank" position. Check the "plug" connections in all of your safety switches. It may also be your keyswitch?

Alternatively, you might consider installing a fuse and a pushbutton switch from 12V source to starter solenoid.


----------

